
Babashka: A quick example - Borkdude
https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/babashka.html
======
jhoechtl
Upvote for using asciidoc, a proper foundation for plain text declarative
document generation.

Unfortunately, as worse is better, markdown is on the way to win.

~~~
Whatitat90
Why do you think asciidoc is better than Markdown? Serious question as quick
skim over the homepage ([https://asciidoctor.org/](https://asciidoctor.org/))
and it looks just like Markdown with different sigils.

~~~
jhoechtl
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18848278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18848278)

[https://www.ericholscher.com/blog/2016/mar/15/dont-use-
markd...](https://www.ericholscher.com/blog/2016/mar/15/dont-use-markdown-for-
technical-docs/)

[https://dev.to/practicalprogramming/we-need-a-new-
document-m...](https://dev.to/practicalprogramming/we-need-a-new-document-
markup-language---here-is-why-5d4c)

[https://mister-gold.pro/posts/en/asciidoc-vs-markdown/](https://mister-
gold.pro/posts/en/asciidoc-vs-markdown/)

~~~
Whatitat90
That's what I was looking for, thanks!

------
dang
Recent and related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254793)

------
type0
babashka scripting could be overkill if you just want to rerun your generator
every time some file changes. There's Entr is for that. What sort of
automation can babashka do that isn't easier done with Python or Lua?

~~~
Borkdude
Babashka's target audience is primarily Clojure developers that just want to
keep writing Clojure instead of switching to a language like Bash or Python
for shell scripts. It's not a matter of better, just more familiar.

------
Whatitat90
Arch Linux, AsciiDoc, git - sounds great! But why keybase? (Serious question,
I wonder if it's for communication or sharing encrypted data or...)

~~~
malcolmjuxt
Some of our documents contain confidential details (personal data, client
confidential details). Keybase provides a filesystem (kbfs), accessible by
authorized individuals, with team management, and git repositories for
recording history.

------
bhougland
Nixos ftw!

------
Iwan-Zotow
BabUshka!

~~~
Razengan
It’s a pun on “bash”

~~~
cosmodisk
Ok, fair enough!

